# Hannibal Pool boat ramps



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

I am planning to fish this pool and need ramp info. Is the ramp at Fishing Creek near New Martinsville useable? I would also like the same info on the St. Marys public ramp. I will be launching a Triton 186.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

If your talking about the ramp At Fish Creek just south of Moundsville it is a good ramp.
Also there is a public ramp at Powhatan Point that is real good.


----------



## miyot (Feb 16, 2008)

not sure about ramp at fishing creek, however ramp at St. Mary's is good. Although it cost 2.00 to launch.


----------



## OhioRiverRat (Apr 17, 2007)

City can no longer charge to launch at St. Marys. Property belongs to the Corps of Engineers and the city of St. Marys cannot enforce a launch fee on this ramp. So Let Er Rip


----------

